# RUSSIAN AFFLICTION



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

*I am still fairly new to the forum but I blame my present affliction for Russian watches on you guys. Having read a few threads & then raking through the Bay & other sites, I just cannot see beyond Russian watches. I have spent 3 months studying the American, Swiss, Asian etc makes, but keep returning to the Russian ones.*

*Having said that I am not a looking at the stainless steel, military designs, or submariners etc. BUT do love the gold plated dress styles, and my wife - now fed up with me talking about them, just said go ahead & collect them but do not keep going on about the technicalities!!! Another stipulation made is that when I get them I must wear them in turn & not just leave them lying in a box!!*

*I think I can live with that! So now I have to decide what to go for; me thinks all of the different makes that attract my attention. Is there other websites that I can study the history of the different makes in a little bit more detail?*

*Your kind assistance would be greatly appreciated, and I think my new situation is incurable!!*


----------



## Beerinrussia (Jun 17, 2015)

As most of sites featuring Soviet watches are either sale-sites or Russian-language sites, directing you to them would have questionable results... Still, here is one in English that might be helpful:

USSRtime


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you for pointing me to this website. I have had a very quick look and will now take much more time in studying it in detail, but already it has an amazing amount of info.

Thank you for your help it is greatly appreciated. I can see how Russian watches are so fascinating!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

like this old ruskie of mine then


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's some links to be getting on with:

http://russianwatches.altervista.org/index3.html

http://russrussianwatches.blogspot.co.uk/

http://www.russianwatchguide.com/

Loads of old Russian watch catalogues: https://plus.google.com/photos/113098239036073221216/albums?banner=pwa

One of the very few Russian watch books in English: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schiffer-books-collectors-Juri-Levenburg/dp/0887408737/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1434648504&sr=1-3&keywords=russian+watches


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Chris.ph

You done it again. Showing me this has got me even more hooked!!!

What a classy looking watch. It must be a great pleasure to wear that one.

I have a 1980 Sekonda, stainless steel, the usual Raketa design, which I wore from 1980 and throughout the Falklands War and its still running and never needed a service.

BUT I love the look of your one. I can see it will be an email to my bank "Dear Bank Manager......" OMG


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello Lampoc

Thanks for these sites which I did not know about. These are all going to be such a great help in my getting to grips with this insanity...ooops I mean hobby!!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a few dress watches..


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Bowie,

Just lovely!! I never knew/seen the moon phase watch before, which is very attractive. I also love the Poljots'.

Boy you are all lucky to have such wonderful pieces. I, just starting, have got a lot to go for.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

watchlord said:


> Hi Chris.ph
> 
> You done it again. Showing me this has got me even more hooked!!!
> 
> ...


you hardly need to go and see the bank manager it only cost 2quid in a carboot


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi *watchlord,*

Luch make a classic dress watch, model 2209. Plenty around on the bay. Here is mine. Super slim and real class. :biggrin:




























Also look at the Slava day and date models, very accurate movements.


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

chris.ph said:


> watchlord said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris.ph
> ...


2 pound!!!!!!!!!!! Where am I going wrong?? Here in the northern nation of the UK the boot fairs do not have items like that. I will have to do an over-the-border-run!


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Luckywatch,

WHAT AN EXTREMELY CLASSY WATCH!! that is 'dress' as it should be. So I am now on the lookout for Luch, Sekonda, Poljot, Slava, Raketa, etc......

It just gets more exciting as I see all your watches.

I must admit to thinking that looking at the images you all have sent here, that in my mind they visually challenge the top names of Switzerland etc. AND as far as I can makeout, the Russian watches just keep going and going, whereas an expensive top brand needs to be serviced every 3 - 5 years and costs quite a sum of money.

Whats not to like about Russian watches?????


----------



## Beerinrussia (Jun 17, 2015)

watchlord said:


> ...
> 
> Whats not to like about Russian watches?????


With older Russian watches the most problematic issue is the innermost - mechanism. One ought to look at the integrity of stones, winding wheel, check if there are any traces of rust on the steel parts, the oxides on the bridges. One ought to determine the state of the screws. If they are worn out, or on them, plates and bridges are many scratches, the clock seems to have often been repaired. If the mechanism is seemingly not scratched, but has a lot of debris (old lubricant) in it (means that the last sound service was somewhere after WWII), there is a risk to buy a watch with a badly worn parts. In such cases it is better to ask a professional to assess the condition of the mechanism, for not to make an unsuccessful purchase.


----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello Beerinrussia,

Thank you for that info. Sorry I did not reply rightaway but my computer was down for last 4 days.

Now back on line again. and now looking at watches!!


----------

